# Vitamins: IE or UI/kg?



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have never used Dendrocare. I have used T-Rex's Sandfire Dragon Ranch's Treefrog dust and have been quite happy with the results.

One question I do have, just in case i should really cut back, is the vitamin ratio. I see that dendrocare has 45,000 IE, I do not know what that means relative to 20,000 IU for Treefrog dust, in terms of Vitamin A.

I follow the directions, use my treefrog dust with virtually every feeding, but wonder if I might want to cut back now as my tinc is well over 10 months out of the water. Plus, there is more surface area on fruit flies, and with so many eaten, there's probably a good deal of vitamins on them compared to what you use for treefrogs.

I will say, it has caused my E. tricolor's stripes to turn yellow green, and they are turning maroon now.

Basically, I am most concerned about vitamin A poisoning, and I have no idea what a bloated dart frog looks like. My vitamins have been expired for some time, and nobody appears to be sick. But I think I should run to Petco and pick some up. Don't wanna damage my tinc's liver.


----------

